# Farbton/Sättigung ist nicht mehr wählbar.-warum?



## aposch (9. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,

Bei mir lief alles wie geschmiert aber plötzlich kann ich nicht mehr Farbton/Sättigung wählen. Irgendwie wurde des Deaktiviert. Warum Wie kann ich des wieder beheben

DAnke schon mal für eure Antworten...

mfg
Aposch


----------



## blount (9. September 2006)

Hallo *aposch*,

schau doch bitte mal welchen Farbmodus du
ausgewählt hast. Wenn du »Graustufen« oder
»Duplex« als Farbmodus eingestellt hast steht
die Option »Farbton/Sättigung« nicht zur Verfügung.



mfg,
blount


----------



## aposch (9. September 2006)

Achsooooo. Danke *bloun*t.Es war auf Graustufen eingestellt. Danke vielmals.

mfg
aposch


----------

